# Silver plated connector pins



## Claudie (Jul 14, 2014)

Am I missing something, are these really Silver plated?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400-GRAMS-OF-SILVER-PLATED-COMPUTER-CONTACT-PINS-For-Gold-Scrap-Recovery-/231245076370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d747d792&nma=true&si=UN3pCkZcvTs2gtW9ro34v8Bwkqs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Smack (Jul 15, 2014)

Hard to tell without testing. You looking for some material like this Claudie?


----------



## Claudie (Jul 15, 2014)

No, I'm not looking for any of that material. I was looking up some Silver contacts from relays when I stumbled onto that listing on ebay. I have a can full and was wondering what they were selling for on ebay. I don't sell on ebay anymore, but I do look there to see what others are selling and what prices they are getting.


----------



## Auggie (Jul 15, 2014)

Silver plated pins for gold scrap recovery? That's ebay for you.


----------



## Claudie (Jul 15, 2014)

Looking at the guy's feedback, I see they are not Silver plated. Maybe they were Gold plated once upon a time and have been stripped. I saw a guy sell pieces of green board that used to have Gold fingers on them once. Advertised it as processed Gold fingers. He got a pretty good price from them if I remember correctly. The guy that won the auction left a comment something like, bought processed wood, got ashes.


----------



## Shark (Jul 15, 2014)

I noticed on the listing that they were "silver plated", but further down they were for ".....gold recovery". Kind of a misnomer. I also noted it is a private listing. It could well be legitimate, but seems fishy they way it was written up. I seldom even look at ebay anymore as a source for anything, unless I need a good laugh. It is a shame that it has come to that, and I have bought many good deals over the years from ebay. It has become to much hassle to figure out who is good and who isn't. It is a shame it has went down hill that bad in the last few years, but that is how I feel about it.


----------



## Claudie (Jul 15, 2014)

That's why I don't use ebay for selling. The one sided rules, the scams people pull, it's just not worth it.


----------

